
Twitch: Naples Irma – LIVE - ashitlerferad
https://www.twitch.tv/stocksavage
======
chipperyman573
It's offline now. Did anything interesting happen?

~~~
codemac
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/173795483](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/173795483)

That's the 3 hour recording.

